
Christo’s Newest Project: Walking on Water - hampelm
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/17/arts/design/christos-newest-project-walking-on-water.html
======
dopamean
I really enjoyed the gates in Central Park [0]. Christo and Jean-Claude were
both huge inspirations to me when I was in high school (I fancied myself an
artist at the time). If you're unfamiliar with their work check out the
wrapped coast, the umbrellas (Japan), and my favorite: the wrapped Reichstag.

Thanks for sharing this.

~~~
js2
This work reminds me of when he surrounded the islands in Biscayne Bay (Miami,
FL) with pink fabric. I recall it being controversial at the time due to
environmental and wildlife concerns.

[http://www.christojeanneclaude.net/projects/surrounded-
islan...](http://www.christojeanneclaude.net/projects/surrounded-
islands#.V2SlA5D3arU)

[http://www.nytimes.com/1983/05/05/arts/design/05chri.html](http://www.nytimes.com/1983/05/05/arts/design/05chri.html)

~~~
shalmanese
Not the Biscayne Bay!

~~~
js2
?

------
YeGoblynQueenne
Greek speakers like me will have done a double-take on that title. "Christos"
is Greek for "Christ".

~~~
andreasvc
But it's also a common name, so not really a reason for a double take.

~~~
raldi
Remember, in this headline it's paired up with "walking on water".

~~~
aorth
Also, Christo was born in Bulgaria and "Христо" is a pretty popular name there
(and is a reference to Jesus, of course).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christo_and_Jeanne-
Claude](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christo_and_Jeanne-Claude)

------
brohoolio
This looks amazing. I understand the temporary nature but it would be awesome
if it was up longer.

------
scotu
I've been looking at it from afar while it was under construction, now I'm
looking forward to walk on it, it's like 1 hour away from where I live, I just
can't miss it

~~~
trisomy21
Hopefully you'll share some photos!

~~~
scotu
just in case you happen to come back: I didn't take a whole lot of them but I
have a couple of the less crappy ones I took here
[https://www.eversnappro.com/album/561701](https://www.eversnappro.com/album/561701)

~~~
trisomy21
I finally got a chance to view your photos. It looked like quite an exciting
experience. Thanks for sharing!

------
agumonkey
And then air ?

